# Canon T2i BULB mode



## JLBA14 (Oct 16, 2010)

hey everyone! new to this site. first post/thread.

Just bought a T2i few days ago, replacing my xsi which i used.

i was just curious. did canon make the BULB mode on the t2i. make its shortest exposure for 1 second? 

i remember for the Xsi. the faster i pressed and let off the button. the shutter also did the same. for the t2i no matter how fast i press and release, it exposes for well 1 second. 

Does anyone elses t2i do the same? and why was this changed?

thanks guys.

(ps.check out some of my photos displayed on this site! *JB|Photography* )


----------



## darkchild (Oct 16, 2010)

it does have bulb mode, you just scroll your shutter speed to "B"


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just out of curiosity - Why would you want a shutter speed less than 1 second in Bulb mode?


----------



## JLBA14 (Oct 16, 2010)

darkchild said:


> it does have bulb mode, you just scroll your shutter speed to "B"



haha i know it has it. the quikest u can make it take a picture is 1 second. ont he Xsi. as SOON as u let go the button. it also releases. for the t2i as soon as u let go. its still open. then closes. ( this is for the fastest u can press it ) 

know what i mean?


----------



## JLBA14 (Oct 16, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Just out of curiosity - Why would you want a shutter speed less than 1 second in Bulb mode?




yeah i was asking my self the same thing too. i guess canon just thought it was pointless, but its still a feature id like to have. why NOT have it.


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2010)

JLBA14 said:


> dcmoody23 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity - Why would you want a shutter speed less than 1 second in Bulb mode?
> ...



Because it is pointless. Anything under 30 seconds and you have preset shutter speeds. The only time you should ever need bulb mode is for long exposures, on a tripod, over 30 seconds. 

Trying to use it for shutter speeds under a second is going to give you very inconsistant, and inaccurate exposures.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 16, 2010)

because you could put it into TV mode and get a shutter speed less than one second that is an exact speed, not like some sort of game to see how fast you can pull the shutter   and under one seconds in exposure makes for huge differences.. while with a realistic bulb mode shot an exposure of, say 45 seconds (I normally only use it if I'm underexposed at 30) it won't make any significant difference in the shot whether it's 44 seconds or 46 seconds.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL, what?


----------

